# evap canister



## althouse (Feb 5, 2010)

NEED HELP PLEASE!!problems with evap canister for 2005 1.8L sentra does anybody know how to fix sensors ect..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should post this in the B15 Sentra section.


----------



## Paul Robeson (Feb 19, 2014)

The EVAP system consists of two major parts: the EVAP canister and the purge valve circuit. As gas evaporates from your engine, it normally tries to release into the air. The charcoal EVAP canister catches and stores it.


----------



## pepler (Jun 23, 2006)

I had to have the dealer repair mine....at a cost of over $400. OF COURSE, this happened right after the warranty had expired.


----------

